# Nail Polish Trends for Winter 2012 / 2013



## atmomma (Nov 26, 2012)

Inludes collectons from China Glaze, OPI, Butter London, Zoya, and Essie SOme of the collections tat are coming out in he next couple of months are nt listed but this has agreat list of polish collections.


----------

